# Bleeding gums while teething?



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wondering, Riley's gums I noticed were bleeding some today while playing with the frisbee and one of his chew toys. Is this normal? He is 4 1/2 months.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup; it's normal. Tucker bled a few times while he was losing his puppy teeth.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very normal for young teething pups to chew til they bleed. I found the worst offenders at causing bleeding to be Nylabones. They get very sharp nubbles caused by sharp puppy teeth. You might try a raw marrow bone and see if it causes less bleeding.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I think our Riley has just gotten done with losing teeth. He did bleed a good amount on toys, balls and our shirts. A good suggestion during the teething stage is a "chilly bone" . We got ours at petsmart for $ 9.00. It is a canvas bone that you soak in water and freeze in the freezer. You let him chew on it and it cools down the gums. Our Riley loved it.

Also, the nylabones or we purchased a deer antler for him to chew on. He like s the hard feeling of the antler.

Good Luck !


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Another soothing teething suggestion is wet a washcloth (preferably a red one so you won't see the blood!), squeeze most of the water out and stick it in the freezer. They like the cold on their sore gums.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddy bled all over everything, even stuffed toys


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did soak one of his rope chew toys he likes and put it in the freezer for him. Hope he likes it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I used. But haven't had to use it much. Gilmour does most of his chewing on flattened plastic pepsi bottles, and they are really smooth, but crunchy (and loud LOL) so he hasn't had much bleeding.



Finn's Fan said:


> Another soothing teething suggestion is wet a washcloth (preferably a red one so you won't see the blood!), squeeze most of the water out and stick it in the freezer. They like the cold on their sore gums.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's been losing puppy teeth like crazy for the past 3 weeks now and lost of times he has bloody gums. He doesn't show any sign of discomfort and it does not slow him down one bit!

Last weekend he was playing with an american bull dog who happened to be white in colour. They were wrestling and Molson kept putting his mouth around her neck. It was funny when passersby stopped and said "OMG look what that little puppy golden retriever did to that HUGE bulldog! Do you know that the white dog is bleeding??" as the blood stained her white 'neck-fur'...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Totally normal and expected. Don't sweat it. They also frequently swallow the teeth they lose, so don't be alarmed if you don't see too many on the floor.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snoop bled a lot - on toys, on treats, on everything. I bought him a chilly bone - didn't like it. Froze a washcloth - didn't like it. Gave him a snowball (it was winter) - didn't like it.  It passed pretty quickly though. 
The bleeding didn't bother me as much as the teething breath! Ack...


----------



## scrappycoco (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi. i'm new on this forum. I stumbled on it while researching on the possible cause of bleeding on my puppy's gums. We were playing this morning when I noticed blood on his toys. Really freaked me out. It really helped after reading here that bleeding is natural for teething pups. By the way, my Sparky is 5 months old


----------



## Ralph_7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yup my pup is going through the same think when his fang was loose it did bleed++++


----------

